# Ted 2 - Deutscher Trailer zum Kult-Komödien-Nachfolger



## FlorianStangl (30. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ted 2 - Deutscher Trailer zum Kult-Komödien-Nachfolger* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ted 2 - Deutscher Trailer zum Kult-Komödien-Nachfolger


----------



## MichaelG (30. Januar 2015)

Scheint so genial zu werden wie der 1. Teil.


----------



## golani79 (30. Januar 2015)

Bin ein wenig skeptisch - 1. Teil war ganz in Ordnung aber nix besonderes meiner Meinung nach.

Das Problem ist oft, dass die besten Szenen schon im Trailer verpulvert werden.


----------

